# Self Adhesive tape and compound



## Vincent1986 (Jan 11, 2021)

Should you place the tape first and than compound or the compound first than tape


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

With paper tape, you mud on the wall first, then tape. With mesh tape, you apply the tape first, then apply mud. Look up some videos on YouTube, they can be very helpful. One person in particular is the Vancouver Carpenter. Very helpful!


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

for corners and top angles mud first then apply paper tape and wipe excess mud
I have Never used mesh in corners or angles.....Never


----------

